# which is a good buy



## Imotions (10/6/16)

Hi all
RX200 OR LAISIMO L1

Basically im caught between them now because i see Vape king has a super special for the move on the Laisimo but if i dont make it through on time...
also whats the differences beside the obvious screen 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (10/6/16)

Imotions said:


> Hi all
> RX200 OR LAISIMO L1
> 
> Basically im caught between them now because i see Vape king has a super special for the move on the Laisimo but if i dont make it through on time...
> ...



any particular reason why you looking at the rx200 instead of the rx200s?


----------



## Imotions (10/6/16)

no reason so lets add her onto the equation @Mac75 
im just thinking whats makes one better over the other? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSirus-88 (10/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> any particular reason why you looking at the rx200 instead of the rx200s?



i think it comes down to the price @Mac75. i haven't had much experience with the laisimo but i can definitely recommend the RX200. its at a great price, its a very solid unit. 1 thing to consider though is you will need 3 batteries as well as a charging bay for those batteries. i don't think the internal charger is good enough and apparently does not charge the batteries evenly.


----------



## Imotions (10/6/16)

cool stuff DrSirus-88 i seen the price also is good but 200 more than you get the S but now again it will boil down to personal preference lmao 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/6/16)

If youre going to use the rx200 alot I would suggest budgeting for 6 batteries or factor in a 5 hour wait for when they get too low. At 60 watts i can use the RX for about two days, but these days I do 90-100 watts and it lasts a day. No hands on experience with the L1 sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/6/16)

Agree with the rest of the comments, i would go for the tried and tested RX but the new S version since pricing is not all that different.
Biggest factor mentioned above is you need to budget for batteries!


----------



## Imotions (10/6/16)

lol anyone with L1 experience seems though only RX exlerience flowing... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/6/16)

Rx200 ftw.. .. 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (10/6/16)

why isnt or has anyone not gone for the laisimo? price or what 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/6/16)

Imotions said:


> why isnt or has anyone not gone for the laisimo? price or what
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hi bud.
Rx for the win too hahaha.
The Lasimo looks good. Buy one and tell us how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (10/6/16)

my choice is to go to a RX -
even a good friend of mine has gone from a IPV5_200w (is thinking of selling for a Rx200 )


----------



## Imotions (10/6/16)

lol yeah eish only way to find out is buy the L1 and give a review lol but then again if i dont like it Clouds4Days going to swap me 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (10/6/16)

@Imotions well thats a cool deal,

there ya go do it


----------



## Imotions (10/6/16)

honestly i really dont like the screen lol some reason but then again ill probably end up with the L1 just because i can and be different lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/6/16)

Imotions said:


> lol yeah eish only way to find out is buy the L1 and give a review lol but then again if i dont like it Clouds4Days going to swap me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Well i should be getting another rx from the gearbest comp so if you dont like the L1 i will trade you for my rx.


----------



## Imotions (10/6/16)

cool stuff Clouds4Days

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## therazia (10/6/16)

I have to vouch for the RX200 as well. Crazy mod.


----------



## Mark121m (10/6/16)

haha love the confidence.
ive tried n i always think my clouds are pathetic


----------



## bakersman (10/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> haha love the confidence.
> ive tried n i always think my clouds are pathetic


Everyone thinks their clouds are pathetic, but the person next to you sees it from a different perspective, so there's that to think about. I dont know if that makes sense, but what I'm trying to get at is you might think you making small clouds but to the person watching you they might take out a jacket because it just became overcast.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/6/16)

Lol @bakersman true story

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/6/16)

My input with being a RX200 user is that it's 3 battery.. so its in a diferent league to 2 battery mods. Better power output without lag and also batteries last longer.

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## bakersman (11/6/16)

Jeepers, I forget to put my 2c in, I say rx, I have the 200s, its power for days. I mostly appreciate it for the longer battery life, on a normal day it lasts me 2-3 days, but now in Ramadaan I charged my batteries Sunday night (5/june) it currently on 27% and that is almost a week later. side note I vape 65w-80w


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/6/16)

Lol mines still full from Mon nights full charge before ramadaan started.. and I go thru a avo tank a night.. cnt overdo it in short period but I hit at 55watts on current build.. battery power on RX is AMAZEBALLS  

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Imotions (12/6/16)

yo so i got me the rx lol and unfortunately ran shy for batteries and charger so kinda bummed about that part have to wait to get me batteries this week... anyways i also got a OBS Ace tank stuck it onto my pico 45w on the ceramic coil good flavour..then tried the prewrapped coil think its .45ohm but if i drag for around 5sec i get a burnt taste

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (12/6/16)

My opinion on perfect rdta for rx is the avo24

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------

